# How to connect Wiimote to Android tablet?



## Metoroid0 (May 22, 2017)

I got Samsung galaxy Note 10.1 (2014 edition) tablet... with 5.1.1 android version. i thied some apps but couldnt connect, it requiers root, but i dont want to root it. Is there some easy way, i mean HW HARD CAN IT BE TO CONNECT BLUETOOTH DEVICE TO ANTROID DAMN IT! im so pissed off... please help...


----------



## emmanu888 (May 22, 2017)

You won't be using Wiimotes on 5.1.1 anytime soon, no one ever took the time to fix that issue. If you really want a Bluetooth controller then i would suggest a PS4 controller, Xbox One controller or one of the 8bitdo Pro controllers


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 22, 2017)

but i already have wiimote, why should i buy another...and they are not cheap...and its a bother now..i just want to connect wiimote

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I found this https://androidforums.com/threads/bluetooth-wiimote-fix-stock-sense.692392/

but its saying error: bt socket connection failed


----------



## Lia (May 22, 2017)

This is the tutorials section for posting tutorials.
Please post questions elsewhere.


----------

